# Please help me change Sasuke's hair



## leonejoey (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi guys

you guys are just soo fuckin awesome with Photoshop and i would like a favor since im a noob at the program.
I want this sasuke
*Spoiler*: __ 








TO have this hairstyle


PLEASE HELP ME OUT, that would soooo awesome-


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2009)

Lmao I can try this when I get home.


----------



## leonejoey (Jul 11, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Lmao I can try this when I get home.



OMG if you do, I will give soooo much prop, Please im really lookin forward to this- its for my brother who hasthe hairstyle and a big naruto fan,i'd really appriciate it dude. 

The style called : 360 waves if you want more pics and details


----------



## Eki (Jul 11, 2009)

i can picture in my mind how it will look like and it looks ridiculous


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh wow   Well I hope someone will do this, I'd like to see as well 

Sadly I'm not good with that stuff myself, sorry


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Jul 11, 2009)

I can't do it, but that would be hilarious!


----------



## leonejoey (Jul 11, 2009)

lol thanx for the support guyz, but yeah this is really somethin i would like to see also.


----------



## Espada_Uno (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll have a go at that


----------



## Beastly (Jul 13, 2009)

It would be hilariuous, thats something you son't see everyday.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 13, 2009)

I could do it, but I'm too lazy. All you really have to do is re-draw the image, except modify the hair/head.


----------



## leonejoey (Jul 13, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> I could do it, but I'm too lazy. All you really have to do is re-draw the image, except modify the hair/head.



C'mon guys the anticipattion is growing- think of the Epicness of it- somebody please do it- I really wanna see how it looks

Props are ready


----------



## leonejoey (Jul 13, 2009)

Espada_Uno said:


> I'll have a go at that



that would be AWESOME!!! please show me what u got


----------

